# ABC Cinema, Stoke-on-Trent



## Alley (Jul 8, 2007)

*ABC Cinema - Hanley, Stoke-on-Trent*

Closed 2000. Demolition scheduled for the next few weeks. Difficulty in accessing and an intact roof has meant less damage inside than a lot of places. Three auditoria covered by one projection room.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 8, 2007)

That's a nice find. I like the last pic of the phone.

Cheers
Foxy


----------



## staffordshireranger (Jul 8, 2007)

HEY WELL DONE ! 
i know you have put it up for me...and if you did..i will never forget the recce we did with gazza !! lol glad you got in ...........!
p.s congrats on your first DP report ...keep them coming...
p.s give me a call i need to speak with ya asap..
good stuff alley......steve


----------



## Alley (Jul 9, 2007)

I thought it would be good for the Staffordshire exploration day - might be the last chance to see it.


----------



## Reaperman (Jul 10, 2007)

Any photos of the projection room? did it still have projectors?


----------



## Alley (Jul 11, 2007)

No projectors  Gazza posted a shot of the room here
http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=16521


----------



## Valan (Jul 12, 2007)

Considering I live in Stoke theres quite a few places I seem to overlook  Always interesting to see what the Stokey lot uncover! Keep it up 

I'm making do with my own derelict looking house at the mo...


----------



## BarneySchwarzenegger (Oct 4, 2007)

Lovin the second last pic,cool stuff.


----------



## King Al (Oct 5, 2007)

Old thread - I know- but I thourght I would say that the last few pic's are great with the yellow, red and blue, Classey


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 5, 2007)

Valan said:


> Considering I live in Stoke theres quite a few places I seem to overlook  Always interesting to see what the Stokey lot uncover!



Hi Valan
Something that amazed me about Stoke when I came up for the meet there, was the amount of derelict stuff. It seemed like there were one or two on every street. Urbex paradise!!!


----------



## smileysal (Oct 5, 2007)

Cheers Alley, Its a shame about the projectors. 

Foxy, did we drive past this place at the meet? We drove round Stoke that many times (yep, we got lost going to Morrissons lol) and saw so may derelict stuff, made me want to move there. Couldn't believe the amount of derelict buildings that are in and around Stoke. Awesome lol.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Oct 5, 2007)

smileysal said:


> Foxy, did we drive past this place at the meet? We drove round Stoke that many times (yep, we got lost going to Morrissons lol)



Actually, I think we did. It looks very familiar. Mind you, d'you remember those roundabouts, Sal? They all looked the same...same flowers and everything. Or maybe it was just the same one and we kept circling it when we got lost!!!


----------



## smileysal (Oct 5, 2007)

oh god, the roundabouts! They still keep haunting me lol. Not sure how many roundabouts we did, that all looked exactly the same, no matter which direction you came from


----------



## Lightbuoy (Oct 5, 2007)

How on earth did I miss this one?!!
Nice report & pics Alley. Well done for getting a looksee inside. Must say that the torn cinema screen makes the placde look creepy!!!

Lb


----------



## Braveheart1984 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Alley, hadn't seen your first post before. Love the pictures


----------



## Excrementor (Aug 21, 2008)

I've wanted to do this one for ages, but unfortunatly it's been demolished now. I heard rumours that the reason it was shut down was that someone found a corpse in the airvents? Any truth to this?


----------



## Alley (Sep 8, 2008)

> I've wanted to do this one for ages, but unfortunatly it's been demolished now. I heard rumours that the reason it was shut down was that someone found a corpse in the airvents? Any truth to this?



Well thats sounds ridiculous, why would anywhere shut down for that reason?
Anyway, the land was bought by Tesco. Many small cinemas have closed, usually for financial reasons.

Also (and I guess it's ok to post access seeing as it demolished now) we got in by crawling through the ventilation system and there was no evidence of a body - the dust hadn't moved for years.
It did look like someone might have slept inside at some point, but after it was closed.


----------

